# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  fhgshfdg's Words and Lyrics

## fhgshfdg

Hey Dreamviews! In real life I'm an aspiring songwriter. And though I've always had trouble putting words to my feelings, I think I am improving with everything I write. I come to you in hopes of receiving comments and critiques from other intelligent individuals. Any words of advice, praise, or criticism are welcome. Be as harsh as you'd like.

_Watch your cigarette,
it ticks like and hourglass.
The paper burns and falls
and the carbon
hits the dust on the ground,
next to those tattered shoes
you keep as a memory
of the smoke that has passed._

----------

